# Smaller (size #2?) split rings for saltwater?



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

SPRO has a multitude of rings


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I picked up some SPROs yesterday at Academy and the #2s are SUPER small. I think I will order some others and compare sizes across brands to post on here. Frustrating that there's not some uniformity between manufacturers (and likely within the same manufacturers too).


----------

